# 71-76 impala/caprice interiors



## DEMENTED_1

LETS SEE WHATS OUT THERE FOR ALL THE BIG BODY CHEVYS--CLEAN--CUSTOM--WILD--POST UP THOSE INTERIORS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev

here a couple nice ones


----------



## DEMENTED_1

HERES ONE FROM THE 73 I USED TO OWN










:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 12 2008, 11:18 AM~9924337
> *here a couple nice ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this one


----------



## AndrewH

but they're all stock pretty much. I never liked the ET headrests...


----------



## DEMENTED_1

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 13 2008, 02:25 PM~9934888
> *but they're all stock pretty much. I never liked the ET headrests...
> *


YEAH BUT CLEAN, IF YOU SEE SOMETHING DIFFRENT POST UP..... :biggrin: NEVER LOOKED AT IT THAT WAY(ET) :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1

:biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

Is that all the interior pitcure that there is ???


----------



## DEMENTED_1

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Feb 21 2008, 11:09 AM~9995891
> *Is that all the interior pitcure that there is ???
> *


hope not


----------



## DEMENTED_1




----------



## DEMENTED_1




----------



## counterfit69

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Feb 13 2008, 12:31 AM~9930863
> *HERES ONE FROM THE 73 I USED TO OWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


very nice


----------



## donkey_kong

r.i.p.


----------



## donkey_kong




----------



## donkey_kong

last but not least my new 71's gutz....


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

I knew that there was more Pics out there .........


----------



## Vayzfinest

where would i get those custom color rag tops?


----------



## donkey_kong

shyt i no most folkz get a snap on cov. top dyed to match paint or wuteva......


----------



## skullz_67

now thats what im talkin bout, keep them coming-good pis :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1

SOME SICK ASS PICS I LIKES


----------



## AndrewH

damn the center console down there has become pretty popular since i did mine 8 years ago  wish i had some pics upload of my 74's interior to share.

them damn donks with there speakers in horrible locations..


----------



## coco73chev

This rag looks real nice !!


----------



## donkey_kong

shyt anybody know how to get my dash like this?


















i think its glassed but still wanna make sure..........i'd rather paint my dash to match like older chevy damn pads are too much of a problem to maintain.....


----------



## DEMENTED_1




----------



## SMURF

*Here's a few of my 76 Glasshouse Interior, just recently redone.  *


----------



## DEMENTED_1

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 6 2008, 04:53 PM~10107529
> *Here's a few of my 76 Glasshouse Interior, just recently redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty clean homie, where you get the front seats out of :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1

:biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1




----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## brn2ridelo

heres mine 1975 IMPALA _custom_


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw

not a big fan of the color but its nice.i hope the tv shows the speed and gauges :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## brn2ridelo

anyone have any pics of his interior


----------



## DEMENTED_1

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 28 2008, 09:51 PM~10281796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any pics of his interior
> *


WHAT SHOW WAS THE PIC TAKEN


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 29 2008, 05:08 PM~10060551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rag looks real nice !!
> *


bad ass!!!


----------



## DEMENTED_1

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

I know that there has to be more out there ????


----------



## Mrpiercings

Not a caprice or Impala but it is a 75 Bbody

Back when it was still clean...


----------



## EL COKETO

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 29 2008, 04:08 PM~10060551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rag looks real nice !!
> *


x2


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

TTT for this topic


----------



## 72Pimpala

Here's mine now. Anybody know a good interior person out here in Phoenix AZ? I ripped out the bench seat up front and putting in buckets.


----------



## donkey_kong




----------



## crackers63

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 29 2008, 05:08 PM~10060551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rag looks real nice !!
> *


that was mine 2 bad it burnt up :angry: thanks for the props


----------



## ..P..

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Feb 22 2008, 04:41 AM~10002934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin: fuck yea


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

anyone got those 72 caprice door panel emblems looking for 4 of them, PM me  thank you


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

anyone got 72- 76 caprice gold crest door panel emblems looking for 4 PM me, thank u


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by 72Pimpala_@May 18 2008, 10:30 AM~10680511
> *Here's mine now. Anybody know a good interior person out here in Phoenix AZ? I ripped out the bench seat up front and putting in buckets.
> *


Prez of my club does most of our Interiors click the link in my sig. for pics of his work he wll hook you up


----------



## xSSive

My wife's 75 lesabre....basically the same interior....


----------



## pepes21

here are some of my glasshouses


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2009, 08:30 PM~13868345
> *My wife's 75 lesabre....basically the same interior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of that ride? that look nice!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 13 2009, 05:07 PM~13876679
> *anymore pics of that ride? that look nice!
> *




thanks, picked it up in february....one of my club members, my wife, and I busted ass to overhaul it our cinco de mayo show. It was stock suspension and interior (blue and white)....


Even though its not a caprice/impala, I think it turned out pretty nice. Not too many pictures, its only been to one show.....collectin' alot of parts to upgrade all the trim/bumpers


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2009, 06:30 PM~13868345
> *My wife's 75 lesabre....basically the same interior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the Dash on this .....


----------



## Mrpiercings

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2009, 07:30 PM~13868345
> *My wife's 75 lesabre....basically the same interior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ride....did you glass the dash or just sand and paint?


----------



## xSSive

repaired all the cracks, then glassed.....


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

ttt


----------



## pepes21

hey guys do you know who repairs cracked dash to its "original"
don't wanna wrap mine i want it og?


----------



## xSSive




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

ttt


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

heres my 73 caprice interior... Right hand drive :biggrin: 

*built a console under the dash...*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Oct 6 2009, 07:07 PM~15287713
> *heres my 73 caprice interior... Right hand drive  :biggrin:
> 
> built a console under the dash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 is that a 74 dash?? wood is different


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 9 2009, 02:26 PM~15307726
> *is that a 74 dash?? wood is different
> *


its a 73 dash


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Oct 6 2009, 09:07 PM~15287713
> *heres my 73 caprice interior... Right hand drive  :biggrin:
> 
> built a console under the dash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT THAT O.G OR U DID YOUR SELF


----------



## pepes21

custom made int
what yall think it costed me an arm and 2 legs
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrico

some nice interiors, My 73s interior was pretty cherry, til i folded down the passenger seat with a screw on the seat. RIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPP :banghead:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## orientalmontecarlo

anyone need custom mdae chrome billet interior pieces for 71-76 lmk


----------

